# C-Brook in New Berlin, NY



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a 4 1/2 year old brown mini Poodle from Shirley Lewis C-Brook Poodles, New Berlin, New York. He is an over sized mini from two in size AKC champions. Rembrandt has a wonderful personality and is a total clown. 

PM me if your have any further questions.


Mary & Rembrandt (C-Brook’s Rembrandt van Rijn)


----------

